# Memphis Car Audio 16-MC4.50 4 channel amplifier



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sell one like this
Memphis Car Audio 16-MC4.50 4 channel amplifier mc 4.50


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ends in less than 2 hours! If you want to make me an offer on here feel free! I'd rather sell it on here and avoid Paypal and ebay fee's!


----------

